# WAN DHCP Probleme "send_packet: Invalid argument"

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hi Leute, 

Ich hab hier Probleme mit einem neuen Internetanschluss der mir sorgen macht da das Ding nicht zuverlässig läuft. Ich hab eine Ausfall rate von etwa 2-3 Ausfälle  pro Stunde. so wie ich es eingrenzen konnte liegt es am DHCP denn er scheint probleme zu haben mit dem erneuten lease der WAN-adresse ...

```
Oct 18 01:55:35 Alix dhcpcd[11088]: eth0: renewing lease of 84.72.45.50

Oct 18 01:55:35 Alix dhcpcd[11088]: eth0: send_packet: Invalid argument

Oct 18 01:55:36 Alix dhcpcd[11088]: eth0: lost lease

Oct 18 01:55:36 Alix dhcpcd[11088]: eth0: trying to use old lease in `/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-eth0.lease'

Oct 18 01:55:36 Alix dhcpcd[11088]: eth0: probing for an IPV4LL address

Oct 18 01:55:36 Alix dhcpcd[11088]: eth0: checking 169.254.159.120 is available on attached networks

Oct 18 01:55:41 Alix dhcpcd[11088]: eth0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.159.120

...  Ne weile, etwa 60 sec kein Inet ...  andere dienste wie Bind laufen amork...

Oct 18 01:56:49 Alix dhcpcd[11088]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Oct 18 01:56:49 Alix dhcpcd[11088]: eth0: offered 84.72.45.50 from 10.148.32.1

Oct 18 01:56:49 Alix dhcpcd[11088]: eth0: acknowledged 84.72.45.50 from 10.148.32.1

Oct 18 01:56:49 Alix dhcpcd[11088]: eth0: checking 84.72.45.50 is available on attached networks

Oct 18 01:56:54 Alix dhcpcd[11088]: eth0: leased 84.72.45.50 for 5400 seconds

```

Invalid argument ? was is damit gemeint?  ist das ein fehler der meinerseits verursacht wirt oder  auf seite des provider?  - faktisch haben die mir für die neue Technologie ein neues Modem zugestellt das jetzt dran hängt. UND zuvor war das nicht - da ich nix an meinem Alix (GentooRouter) geändert hab kann ich mir das problem nicht erklären.. habt ihr ne idee?

Grüsse 

Black

[/code]

----------

